# MAC fluidline vs. smashbox cream eyeliner?



## makeup_junkie (Oct 8, 2005)

Is MAC fluidline comparable to smashbox cream eyeliner?  I'm curious about the fluidline because everyone here seems to love it.  I have smashbox cream eyeliner in black and thunder, and well, I just don't use it that often.  It's nothing fantastic in my opinion.

Does/has anyone else use the smashbox cream eyeliner and MAC fluidline?  I know they are applied in a similar way and perhaps that's the thing I don't like about it...

I know I won't know for sure how I will like it until I try it myself, but I don't want to waste my money if I don't have to.

Also, does MAC fluidline have a harsh liquid-liner look?

TIA!


----------



## Brianne (Oct 8, 2005)

Fluidlines stay on longer than the Smashbox liners.  It doesn't have that harsh look of liquid liner - it is a very precise line (depending on the brush used and your technique of course) but it still isn't as harsh.  Blacktrack is a deep inky black.


----------



## Bubbles12_98 (Oct 9, 2005)

I haven't tried any of the MAC fluidline, but I am recieving some Smashbox Cream EL in a swap. I hope I like them...WHat brush would you use to apply them with for a very thin line? I have never used anything other than pencil EL


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 9, 2005)

I ordered the brush that goes with the smashbox cream liner.  It's flat eyeliner brush.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 9, 2005)

It's comparable to the MAC 212.


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 9, 2005)

moved to mac chat


----------



## martygreene (Oct 9, 2005)

There is a very informative review that compares the various creme/gel liners in the reviews section: http://www.specktra.net/forum/showthread.php?t=22743


----------



## NikkiHorror (Nov 22, 2006)

Honestly I like Fluidline better!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








I use it with the straight, pencil-tipped Smashbox Eyeliner brush, though.


----------



## baby_love (Nov 22, 2006)

I like fluidline better because you CAN (if you want to) get the liquid eyeliner look.  Smashbox's creme liners aren't very creamy, and I wouldn't use them as a base like you can with fluidlines.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Nov 22, 2006)

The Smashbox ones are creamier, which I think is why they don't last as long as Fluidliners do.  The Fluidline is more of a gel than a cream, so while they aren't as smooth in my opinion, they have much better staying power!


----------

